# Rules of the Outskirts Battledome [Re-Revised 2]



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2014)

*Rules of the Outskirts Battledome*​
I. Introduction
II. Rules
A. Thread Rules
B. Posting Rules​III. Punishment System
A. Thread Offenses
B. Constructive Posting
C. Flamebaiting and Flaming​IV. Conclusion

------------------------------------------​
*I. Introduction*

The Outskirts Battledome is for discussion, debate, light-hearted and serious talk about characters of fiction, and matches between them. In case you don't know what a match is, a match is a clearly defined battle between fictions. Multiple characters and universes can be pitted against one another, or as team-members, or in a gauntlet, where the object of discussion is to enhance understanding of their abilities, and predict the likely outcome. This won’t be easy to compare for all fictions, so be advised to explain why you are making a grand claim regarding certain fiction’s perceived superiority over others, as preference is not always easy to distinguish from what is evident.

*II. Rules*

*A. Thread Rules*

The opening post is responsible for defining the match.
Don't make threads for old topics.
Don't post threads to incite drama.
Post only if there is discussion to be had.

*1. The opening post is responsible for defining the match.*
The OP must contain a clear specification that covers “who, what and when”: Who are the characters (canon or otherwise), what is the match about, when and where is this going on and under what circumstances – and preferably, a list of other relevant limits on time, resources available, etc. The default assumption is that the fight is set in ROSAT: Room Of Spirit And Time. See other default assumptions .

*2. Don't make threads for old topics.*
Do not post threads that have been made recently. It is recommended that you make a new thread with (Rematch) in the title if you believe you have something new to add. There's no need to start a new thread if a similar one already exists, and it's probably not worth starting a new one if there's only a minor difference between. Just keep that in mind.

*3. Don't post threads to incite drama.*
These don't really contribute to the section, even if you think it's justified. If you have a score to settle or want to prove a point, take it to the private messages rather than starting a thread about it.

*4. Post only if there is discussion to be had.*
This should be self-explanatory. Nobody likes a one-sided thread, and battles with a clear outcome or without feats to be debated should not be posted.

*Example Of A Good Thread:*



			
				OBD Poster said:
			
		

> Character X vs. Character Y
> *Location:* New Jersey.
> *Distance:* 250 metres.
> *Knowledge:* None.
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2014)

*B. Posting Rules*

Post constructively.
Stay on-topic.
Be respectful of the other person.

*1. Post constructively.*
Please post constructively and avoid one liners such as 'lol luke skywalker stomps'. The whole point of the section is to have a _discussion_ and _debate_ of who you think would win in a match between two characters; if you're going to post in a thread that truly merits discussion, at least add one extra line of reasoning as to why to back it up. However, if the thread is legitimately one sided, then one liners will be accepted. 



*Spoiler*: _Unacceptable_ 





			
				OBD Poster said:
			
		

> lol wtf, luke one shots







*Spoiler*: _Acceptable_ 





			
				OBD Poster said:
			
		

> Luke should win here. He's [insert measurement here] fast and can probably take anything the other guy dishes out. This is unbalanced.






*2. Stay on-topic.*
Matches aren't Coversation threads, and they shouldn't be derailed into off-topic spam-fests. Reaction images, 'lolusername' or anything resembling not directly related to the match-up being discussed will be deleted, unless there's a line of substance in the post that's on-topic.



*Spoiler*: _Unacceptable_ 





			
				OBD Poster said:
			
		

> wow, what a dumb thread this guy sucks
> hestonlaugh.gif







*Spoiler*: _Acceptable_ 





			
				OBD Poster said:
			
		

> wow, this match-up is terrible
> 
> character x is clearly stronger than character y; he's faster, stronger and blah blah blah







*3. Be respectful to the other user.*
Or at least _try_ to be. It would be greatly appreciated if you could remain cordial, or at least reasonably professional, whenever possible. Excessive baiting or flaming will be punished, accordingly based on the severity of the comment as well as the frequency of the user's offenses. Note that, by 'excessive flaming' I mean insulting or taking more shots at another person than is necessary. Therefore, even if you post something that's within the boundaries of being acceptable, that doesn't mean you won't get into trouble if you do it multiple times just for the sake of it.


*Spoiler*: _Unacceptable_ 





			
				OBD Poster said:
			
		

> youre a complete moron, what are you even doing in this section







*Spoiler*: _Acceptable_ 





			
				OBD Poster said:
			
		

> is this a serious thread? it seems too awful to be a legit match-up
> 
> character x is clearly stronger than character y; he's faster, stronger and blah blah blah


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a draft for the new punishment system. Feel free (please do) criticize. 

*III. Punishment System*

*A. Thread Offenses*

Generally, threads that violate any of the aforementioned rules will be locked and put into the Konoha Landfill. If we find multiple offenses (i.e, you make multiple unbalanced threads in a relatively short space of time), a warning may be given out to you, and if the problem continues to persist, a reply-only ban will be given to you.

For reference, a reply-only ban means that you're restricted only to posting in threads, and you're unable to make new ones. This isn't dead-set, and is purely meant to serve as a guideline:

*First Offense:* Locked and trashed.
*Second Offense:* Warning.
*Third Offense:* Reply-Only ban.

The bans are scaled as per the standard of normal bans, going up from three days, to one week, a month, three months and then a permanent one. Leeway will be given depending on the space of time between offenses, however. 

*B. Constructive Posting*

If we find you making non-contributive posts (see above post for examples of what constitutes as such), these will obviously be deleted, usually marked with either a 'non-contributive' or 'please provide more reasoning' tag to highlight the problem we have with the post. To remind you, one liners such as 'character x stomps' and off-topic posts that deviate from the subject at hand are not allowed.

A warning will be given out, depending on the frequency of the issue, and then section bans will be handed out. To clarify: a section ban is where you're restricted only from posting in the Outskirts Battledome, rather than the forum as a whole. Much like the above, the punishments go a bit like this:

*Infrequent offense:* Post deleted. 
*Moderately frequent:* Warning.
*Frequent:* Section-ban from the Outskirts Battledome.

Depending on the severity of how badly you do, however (for example, you derail an entire thread with 10 or something spam posts), then we reserve the right to skip steps and go straight to a section ban if necessary.

*C. Flamebaiting and Flaming*

It's still encouraged that you keep civil whenever possible. We're willing to overlook off-hand comments, but this is a debate section. The purpose here is to debate, and I'm sure that you can all do that without having to rely on insults and slegging all the time.

Flaming may earn you an instant forum-wide ban. Depending on how severe the flamebaiting is, and how often you do it, we may either give you a warning, or ban you straight off. User history is taken into account, but the main tool we'll be using for judgment is how bad the flaming was.

As for how it's handled, it's more or less done like this:

*First Offense:* Posts deleted/snipped.
*After multiple offenses:* General/private warning issued.
*Warned before:* Forum ban.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2014)

*IV. Conclusion*
While it's important that you bear these rules in mind when posting, we still want you to have fun as well. If you have any questions or comments, please PM a section moderator and we'll try to respond to you as soon as we can.


----------

